# lovely quote from consultant



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I have read recently on one of the threads a really excellent quote from a consultant about how a child conceived through donor eggs/sperm is still very much 'yours' in terms of biology, shares and uses your cells etc.

Can't find it now - anyone help?
RLx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

RL, was it the one that Candee wrote out on 20 June on the single girls using donor egg thread?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196487.30

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It's epigenetics that he is on about!

L x


----------

